# HP LaserJet 2600N and foo2hp [Bought different printer]

## ilm

I'm considering getting the HP 2600N colour laser printer.  I've been offered a deal of getting it for AU$399 (with RRP being AU$599).

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/au/en/sm/WF05a/1090037-1090093-1090317-1090317-1095945-12096454.html

Is this printer worth getting?  Is the foo2hp driver reliable?  Will it still work over the network?

Also, with foo2hp, the homepage recommends that you do not install it via the distribution's package manager, but install it manually.  Is this to ensure you have the latest version?Last edited by ilm on Fri Apr 13, 2007 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezhdeha

HP make pretty good printers. Not the cheapest consumables but definately good quality.

I used to work at a massive corporate IT distributor and the most popular printers were HP, Lexmark and Brother in that order with Lexmarks being the cheapest to run long term, HP's being the highest quality and Brothers being the cheapest off the shelf.

I never had a problem getting them to run with Linux drivers because they are all IPP compatible. Literally just use Printer Config in either KDE or GNOME to open the IP address of the printer, use postscript drivers and BAM - working.

----------

## ilm

 *Ezhdeha wrote:*   

> HP make pretty good printers. Not the cheapest consumables but definately good quality.

 

Yeah, I've heard that myself, which is why I'm looking at them.

 *Quote:*   

> I never had a problem getting them to run with Linux drivers because they are all IPP compatible. Literally just use Printer Config in either KDE or GNOME to open the IP address of the printer, use postscript drivers and BAM - working.

 

IPP? You mean Postscript?  The reason I started this thread is because the 2600n isn't compatible.  Whilst someone has hacked together some drivers (the afore mentioned foo2hp), I'm not sure how good they are compared to pure postscript-based drivers.

----------

## Ezhdeha

Just use Postscript mate. They work just fine

----------

## ilm

 *Ezhdeha wrote:*   

> Just use Postscript mate. They work just fine

 

That is so unbelievably helpful, I just can't express it.

I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but I was asking about this particular printer + driver, not about printer advice.

----------

## trondert

 *ilm wrote:*   

> I'm considering getting the HP 2600N colour laser printer.  I've been offered a deal of getting it for AU$399 (with RRP being AU$599).
> 
> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/au/en/sm/WF05a/1090037-1090093-1090317-1090317-1095945-12096454.html
> 
> Is this printer worth getting?  Is the foo2hp driver reliable?  Will it still work over the network?
> ...

 

I just installed the printer drivers in portage, and added it in my CUPS settup. Works fine, color is good, havent had a chance to test it fully yet, and its on LAN, so network works well on it.

I never tried the homepage download of the foo2hp drivers, author seemed a bit bitter, so i desided to use the ones in portage, and its all good, no tweaking, just installed and it worked!

And for the printer itself, am very satisfied, not the fastest one, but good quality, only paperjams is when i print on 200g+, but ive solved mosted of them(due to user incompetence  :Razz:  ).

----------

## ilm

Well, in the end I ended up getting the Fuji-Xerox C525A with a free duplexer (I think its the Dell 300N or something in the USA).  Toner's roughly the same price, printer was a little cheaper, it duplexes, and it has Postscript emulation!

So thanks for your reply trondert, but it was kinda too late (I actually forgot I started this thread   :Confused:  )

----------

## trondert

Hehe, just had to reply in case you hadent gotten one yet  :Smile: 

And i couldent find an answer anywhere on the forum, so just wanted to share it will all others thinking of this printer too.

Happy printing  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

I just installed one today. Portage was failing to install foo2hp. Without it, nothing was working, but after installing foo2hp from the website, the 2600n is just working fine, and that on the network from my 2 boxes, one with gentoo, the other one with suse.

----------

